# Hope everyone's account is safe



## TulipFX (17 March 2011)

After the huge movement and massive spreads this morning. A remarkable morning.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 March 2011)

Crazy times, trying to quote clients over the phone was a nightmare


----------



## nukz (17 March 2011)

The benank is hiding in the bathroom right now.


----------



## explod (17 March 2011)

Okay, I'll bite, 

what's it in plain speak for dummies


----------



## nukz (17 March 2011)

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/usdjpy-flash-crashes-all-support-taken-out-record-collapse

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/usdjpy-goes-bidless

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/day-yen-carry-trade-died

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/jo...observations-if-down-move-continues-7170-next

Basically a collapse of the USD... NZD & AUD are getting killed as well... margin calls as far as the eye can see...


----------



## Tanaka (17 March 2011)

nukz said:


> Basically a collapse of the USD... NZD & AUD are getting killed as well... margin calls as far as the eye can see...




Thank god I had no open long positions  Having said that, the USD/JPY did spike in the direction I was expecting, knew I should have had put a sell order at 80.


----------



## TulipFX (17 March 2011)

Tanaka said:


> Thank god I had no open long positions  Having said that, the USD/JPY did spike in the direction I was expecting, knew I should have had put a sell order at 80.




I bought on the fall at about 77 (paying a spread of about 20 points) just got out at just under 79.5.

However there was much, much pain everywhere this morning, I imagine a lot of people with high leverage got wiped out. Was terribly dramatic to watch.


----------

